# Substate cap



## kareen (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, With Turface or Safe-T- Sorb , Can you use these as a substate cap or can you mix them with you soil.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You can do both, and you can use them as the only material in the substrate.


----------

